# d80 flash sync question



## domromer (Jan 17, 2008)

Is  there a place in the D80 to plug in a flash syc cable?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 18, 2008)

No you need a PC sync to hotshoe adapter. No matter though they are relatively cheap, work the flash the same way, and can be found all over the place.


----------



## domromer (Jan 18, 2008)

Garbz said:


> No you need a PC sync to hotshoe adapter. No matter though they are relatively cheap, work the flash the same way, and can be found all over the place.



Thanks I'll look into that.

My teacher sort of freaked my out by mentioning it's easy to fry you camera in the process. Is there anything I shouldn't do when hooking up my camera to a light set?


----------



## bapp (Jan 18, 2008)

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...d=m37&satitle=hotshoe+sync+adaptor&category0=


----------



## Garbz (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah make sure the flash unit is off when you connect it, and if your flashes were manufactured before the 90s I suggest you find out what the voltage of the terminals is. If it's more than 24V i'd take care with a D80. Even though the D80 should survive the higher voltages as far as I remember.


----------

